# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  a call-out for your Jamaican recipes

## irieworld

I know some of you love to cook, and so do I! I am looking for good JA recipes to bring with me on my upcoming trip. I have a kitchenette, and am doing a grocery shopping on the way in from the airport. I love to cook JA style while there--with the added advantage of fresh ingredients like ackee, scotch bonnet and callaloo, yum! Looking for things as simple as rice n peas to more complex curries, escovitch, etc. 

Please take a moment to post any good recipes you might have (if they are in a format that is easy to cut and paste). Also if you know of any good JA cooking sites, that would be great. Thanks much! 

I am posting on the other board as well.

----------


## irieworld

From Sweetness:
hey irie - I would love to share some things taught to me. Nothing has a real recipe though. Before I do I will share a WONDERFUL website that has great recipes w/photos of ingredients. 
http://www.jamaicatravelandculture.c...nk/patties.htm 

Rice/Peas - I soak my peas from morning. I don't measure my rice but I put water to cover and use my thumb, nailside down and the water should be at the thumb knuckle over the rice. I use fresh thyme, garlic, pinch of JA salt, powdered coconut milk and scallion (clean but whole and mashed a bit with the thick end of your knife). 

For curry or brown stew chicken (cut in small pieces and season well) I chop tomato, onion, garlic, sweet peppa, carrot, irish, one thin slice of scotchbonnet and thyme. I sautee the chicken but don't add oil more than a dab and only if you have to or it will be oily. After good and browned, toss in the veg and cook down. Add curry powder and a dash of soy for curry and I use a tablespoon of Ketchup and a dash of soy for brown stew (some use browning but it is too salty for me.) 

I love pumpkin rice and you have to cut the pumpkin tiny and add to the rice about halfway true cooking. Not easy to cut as its very hard but UUUmmm good. 

Spinners are yummy in soup and so easy - I only use flour and wata and pinch of salt but you can add an egg and a bit of cornmeal too. Soup you already know - pumpkin, red pea are my favorites. 

Fish I like whole and cut slits in the side after scaling (got used to this but had to learn how). HOt pan w/oil and throw in some thyme and scallion and of COURSE season well w/JA fish season (packets in store of all kinds). Escovitch is just pickled onion and scotchbonnet - vinegar, water and dash of sugar). 

Callaloo - you can get it clean and chopped but its a little higher. Easy to wash, take stem off and mikkle vein a ways up the stalk - then fold up and shifadade (sp?) and chop. Sautee oniion, garlic and add tomato and sometimes carrot, then toss in the clean cut callaloo and cook until soft but not over soft. [I love to cook some pasta and throw this in with the callaloo mix for dinner). 

Believe it or not I also made spagetti on my long stay but visitors were unimpressed. What they did go crazy for was my Pasta Salad - macaroni with cube Cheddar and tons of veg and a bit of mayo. I always make tuna salad sandwhiches. I love salad but lettuce is high and tiny so I got used to shredding cabbage w/peppa, tomato, onion, carrot (see a theme here on the same veg lol) and used oil and vinegar but dinner "guests" liked trying it w/ French dressing (go figure). 

ALso loved making lemonaide (actually with limes and JA sugar) refreshing and cheap. I take a hand held jucier. No cooking involved but loved guava jelly on toast w/fruit for breakfast and OF COURSE JA coffe with JA sugar and Betty sweet milk. 

I don't like ackee or saltfish (same goes for mackrel) so others will have to help on those. I hope this helps and HAPPY COOKING!!!!!
Preach Peace~Live Love~Blessd Be 
ONE LOVE Sweet 



 irieworld Member  posted on Friday, May 13, 2011 - 03:27 pm


post number: 1873
registered: 04-2008
prev | next | top | bottom | return to index quote | link | print edit | delete last day | search edit profile help | support
This is awesome sweetness, thanks for taking the time! I picked some things up from friends that I have cooked with there--but I need to refresh my memory and bring some recipes too. I love using fresh thyme, scallion and scotch bonnet in just about everything.

http://irie-negril-jamaica.blogspot.com/

 ackee Member  posted on Friday, May 13, 2011 - 05:49 pm
post number: 689
registered: 09-2008
prev | next | top | bottom | return to index quote | link | print edit | delete last day | search edit profile help | support
check hereso 

http://www.jamaicans.com/cooking/

 captaind Member  posted on Friday, May 13, 2011 - 05:54 pm


post number: 1117
registered: 01-2010
prev | next | top | bottom | return to index quote | link | print edit | delete last day | search edit profile help | support
1. Buy veg and fishkine 

2. Go out to the yard 

3. Give to Miss Izel to cook 

4. sit on the veranda with some rum, red stripe and home grown 

%. EAT
Back home. 




 Rastagirl777 Member  posted on Friday, May 13, 2011 - 07:53 pm
post number: 2453
registered: 02-2008
prev | next | top | bottom | return to index quote | link | print edit | delete last day | search edit profile help | support
Here's a start: I'm going to be updating with more recipes for Ital Ackee, a Lobster preparation I haven't named yet and steamed fish, plantain...the following are recipes I made for a post-Jamaica trip party I had a few years ago. For the "Faux Calalloo" Recipe, use calalloo (get the pre-chopped from Value Master), shred some carrot in it and steam until just tender to chew...mix with the sauce in the recipe. Happy cooking! 

http://nikkikamens.squarespace.com/recipes/
http://nikkikamens.squarespace.com 
www.wstcountywstend.wordpress.com

 irieworld Member  posted on Friday, May 13, 2011 - 08:25 pm


post number: 1874
registered: 04-2008
prev | next | top | bottom | return to index quote | link | print edit | delete last day | search edit profile help | support
nice, thanks RG! And Captain, don't I wish I had a yard, a porch, and a Miss Izel to cook while I sip rum. Thanks for the site Ackee--I have already a file of recipes going. Um we'll see how many I really crank out in 8 nights

http://irie-negril-jamaica.blogspot.com/

 Sweetness Member  posted on Friday, May 13, 2011 - 08:28 pm


post number: 3778
registered: 07-2006
prev | next | top | bottom | return to index quote | link | print edit | delete last day | search edit profile help | support
LOL Captain (8 sleeps very cool) 
Love this thread as I have a passion for cooking while in JA. Thanks all for the info and irie for starting the thread. 
Bless
Preach Peace~Live Love~Blessd Be 
ONE LOVE Sweet 



 irieworld Member  posted on Friday, May 13, 2011 - 08:48 pm


post number: 1875
registered: 04-2008
prev | next | top | bottom | return to index quote | link | print edit | delete last day | search edit profile help | support
I printed out your contribution sweetness-- that is usually how I cook--no set recipe but a general idea. But all this really helps as I haven't cooked JA style for a while. My last 4 trips-- no kitchen!

http://irie-negril-jamaica.blogspot.com/

 Island Girl Member  posted on Saturday, May 14, 2011 - 11:42 am


post number: 1026
registered: 09-2008
prev | next | top | bottom | return to index quote | link | print edit | delete last day | search edit profile help | support
Here is a Jamaican recipe site I use on occasion; it has most of the basics. 

http://www.jamaican-recipes.com/ 

You might want to consider hiring a local woman (or man) to teach you how to cook a few meals Jamaican-stylee. Some of the people on the Board have done that and learned a lot. That's what I would do if I was staying in a place with a kitchen... 

You also might want to shout out to DAWN on this message board or one of the others. She has the BEST recipes from Jamaica and is one hell of a cook! 

IRIE! *IG
"And do not change. Do not divert your love from visible things. But go on loving what is good, simple and ordinary; animals and things and flowers, and keep the balance true." ~RILKE~

 Sprat Member  posted on Saturday, May 14, 2011 - 12:08 pm


post number: 2565
registered: 04-2008
prev | next | top | bottom | return to index quote | link | print edit | delete last day | search edit profile help | support
Hey Irieworld.... 

I have quite a few Jamaican recipes on my food blog as you know...but they are not complied in one place, which I should probably do. 

I agree with Sweetness...just get a few basic recipes...get your spices, fresh veg...and do some curried chicken and fish...and brownstewed recipes. 

Enjoy...and I bet the meals will turn out wonderful! 

http://jsprat.wordpress.com/

----------


## irieworld

Ok I have a stack of recipes now that I am taking and am currently working on my grocery list! Thanks for all the contributions--if anything looks camera worthy I will share some of my results :Smile:

----------


## Michele Beisser

*My Jamaican Mojito Recipe:*

Appleton v/x or extra
Agave syrup
Fresh Mint

Muddle mint with crushed ice add syrup then add rum & shake it up, pour and enjoy.


*Drunken Jerk Chicken:*

Marinade:
Appleton v/x-(Amount; as much as you want)
Juice of 2-3 Limes (fresh is better)  Drop the used lime in the marinade for extra lime taste.

Dry Jerk Seasoning (I like the Island Spice and Walkerswood)
All-spice 
Optional: Wet Jerk Seasoning
Chicken (whole, wings, thighs or breasts)

Dry rub chicken with jerk seasoning and all spice and pour in rum and lime juice.....Let it marinate overnight for best results.
Drain Chicken & discard marinade.
Add more dry spices to chicken.

For Best Results I like to slow cook in smoker with wood (pimento leaves or wood for more authentic taste) but mesquite or hickory work good too.
Slow cook on a closed grill with indirect heat on 200-220 F for 2 hours for pieces 3-4 hours for whole chicken...cook until internal temp is at least 165 F.

Regular grilling or roasted in a 325 F oven work good too.

----------


## Nick

SPRAT!  I featured your curried sweet potato salad tonight at the restaurant.  It was Caribbean Sunday, we had a reggae band in the garden and served some jerk pork and chicken.  Everyone just RAVED about that sweet potato salad.  A reporter for the local newspaper was there and photographed a plate of the fare for this weeks style section.  Thanks so much.

----------


## smokingsquirl

Hey man, Try this, Oxtail stewed in Guiness stout with lots of onions. Trust me.

----------

